# Introverts get a bad rep in society and are highly understood



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

It seems to me that society views introverts in general as "dysfunctional". In other words, it seems like society treats introverts as though they are inferior to extroverts. Society acts like everyone should be an extrovert, and if you you aren't, then there must be something wrong with you (you lack social skills, you lack self, esteem, etc). I'm glad that I've studied myers briggs now, and that I now understand the mind of the introvert, unlike much of society today.


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm certainly not an expert, but from what I've read this is something that's much more prevalent in Western cultures (maybe American in particular). In Asian cultures there's more balance, and it's even possible that the norm is to be introverted. 

But I definitely agree...for most of my life I've felt weird or different for being an introvert, and I've felt pressure from some people to be more social. Of course, part of this is due to my shyness, which isn't exclusive to being introverted. But part of it is also just do to the fact that big groups of people wear me out. So the MBTI has helped me a lot in understanding that it's ok to be introverted, and in turn it's helped me work on my shyness, because I can recognize more easily when I choose to be by myself and when I should take steps to not be as shy.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

I do believe every culture is different. Raised in America, this is very true. I think, though, any variation from ESP for younger people and ESJ when you become a young adult feels this kind of pressure.

Well, I'm sure they have their moments of feeling like the oddball, but those seem to be vaguely what is expected by the hive. 

Of course T for men and F for women.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

Yeah it's tough being friends with extroverts sometimes because they don't understand that I need to be alone a lot to re-energize. They don't see it because their world is external.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I don't know, if it's just where I am from. But Introversion seems to be acceptable here. If I need to be alone my friends are fine with that and I have never been told that I need to be more social, or that I'm too quiet.

If anything people seem to have more respect for someone who only talks when he has something of value to add, than someone who constantly flaps their gums.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Psilo said:


> I do believe every culture is different. Raised in America, this is very true. I think, though, any variation from ESP for younger people and ESJ when you become a young adult feels this kind of pressure.
> 
> Well, I'm sure they have their moments of feeling like the oddball, but those seem to be vaguely what is expected by the hive.
> 
> Of course T for men and F for women.


I've noticed that in a lot of Asian cultures, introversion is much more common


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I think I remember reading it's ISxJ that is the most common of all the MBTI types. Odd no?
Introverts get a bad rep not because there are more extroverts but because extroverts can be louder and voice their opinion everywhere.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't you mean "misunderstood?"


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Linus said:


> I think I remember reading it's ISxJ that is the most common of all the MBTI types. Odd no?
> Introverts get a bad rep not because there are more extroverts but because extroverts are louder and voice their opinion everywhere.


I wouldn't really trust online statistics as they seem to vary. Although it does seem like ISxJs are consistently represented as being the most common. 
That second statement is incorrect if we're going by the Jungian definition of extroversion.

Even by the more common definitions of introversion and extroversion(reserved and outgoing), I don't see how one is less understood than the other. One is more likely to fare well in Western culture, but it doesn't make the other misunderstood. 
On this forum, I can say that extroverts tend to be misunderstood and it kinda pisses me off...


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm aware of the definition and it still works with that. If you get your energy from other people, you'll also be more inclined to deal with your frustrations that way --you'll prefer talking about it with other people rather than internalizing it and figuring it out from there. I guess it could also be T vs F


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I kinda get what you're saying, though I think that would differ from person to person. But that doesn't necessarily make an extrovert louder or more opinionated even if it is true.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I didn't meant to imply it's all of them, The focus of my first post is just about the numbers.. that although extroverts can be outnumbered by introverts, it doesn't matter in the end because they have the aggression to push their ideas around. Not all extroverts are aggressive, it doesn't matter, it is the few who are that is enough

You're right though, the post was misleading ^^ I changed it now. Maybe it's better
'can be'


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I've always been the weirdo in my family for being extroveted. My family couldn't understand why I was bouncing off the walls after spending time on my own. I feel like I come across clingy at times. I actually envy introverts sometimes.


----------

